
1000 computers hacked by the virus Melissa - Jacky_Boy
I knew this would happen someday!!!!!!!!
======
gus_massa
In the submission form, you can submit an URL or put text but not both. Try
resubmitting again with only the URL.

If you have something interesting to add, you can post a comment later. But if
it's a oneliner without information like this, it will probably get downvoted.

(My suggestion is to write only comments with at least 3 lines and no
exclamation points. After some time in the site you can learn when to break
this rule.)

